# From Cruze LS to Apple Siri eyes free, Apple CarPlay, backup camera assist, Bluetooth



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello. I recently finished my upgrade of my LS which had none of the features of the higher trims. Now I have all
of those features and more. Enter my new headunit. The head unit gives me the Siri eyes free found in some of the other newer Chevy cars, Apples car play, which is a new and up and coming iphone dashboard integration to be found in various 2015 model cars, Bluetooth, 2 USB ports, auxiliary connection, onscreen GPS, and various apps that can be used on the system. The apple CarPlay allows you to text through Siri and make phone calls. From my use of it over the last few hours I can say I'm very pleased, especially since none of these features came with my car.

















There was much debate whether this could be done or not on an LS lacking steering wheel controls etc and I'm here to let you know it can be done without any issues. All features were retained such as door chimes and onstar. As you can see from my pictures the time and date is incorrect do to not being able to set it from not having steering wheel controls BUT that is easily resolved with a new release from metra that allows you to add steering wheel controls to any car without them giving you 100% functionality without anything lost as a result of this upgrade. I plan to get this as I wasn't aware of it until later on. So 0 features lost with tons to gain for approximately $662.32. This total is with everything including module, cables, and te unit itself. I did the install myself and researching over and over again. Had a few bumps here and there such as buying the wrong module and interface and as well as being lost on how to fit the cables. With my experience I can assure anyone of you can do it on your own with your spare time. If you have any questions about the install or what to do and if you encounter any problems l, feel free to let me know and I guarantee I can easily resolve them for you. If interested to start, the headunit is the pioneer appradio 4 (SPH-DA120). I can guide you on all
other parts.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, That looks awesome. Was the surround included with the radio?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

No surround sound but I can assure you the system sounds fantastic just off of my 6 stock speakers: I was floored by how loud and clear it is compared to the stock headunit.....and that was off of RADIO source! That alone made this upgrade worth it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! Now stop complaining ...


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

brian v said:


> That's Nice ! Now stop complaining ...


hahahahahahha I was desperate to do this one lol!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I like it, I just wish the screens were able to be relocated to the stock MyLink location.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice set up Snappa. Can I recommend painting the silver trim black, matte or carbon vinyl?

I believe DMC was asking if the surrounding trim was included. I assume yes as there would be no other way to install it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mick said:


> I believe DMC was asking if the surrounding trim was included. I assume yes as there would be no other way to install it.


No, that's separate I believe metra product that comes as single and double din.


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks like a spaceship I love it hahahah can you change the settings still? How does that work? Like for lights and locks and what not...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

The surrounding trim was a separate purchase from the radio itself, about 22 dollars. As for the settings those would still be available if you have steering wheel controls with the edition of a steering wheel control interface that would connect to the onstar retention module and then into the back of the radio. As for those without steering wheel controls, instead of purchasing the steering wheel control interface I just mentioned, you would purchase a simple add on which would give cars that didn't come with steering wheel controls the ability to have them. No need to purchase an entire new steering wheel etc..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Snappa said:


> The surrounding trim was a separate purchase from the radio itself, about 22 dollars. As for the settings those would still be available if you have steering wheel controls with the edition of a steering wheel control interface that would connect to the onstar retention module and then into the back of the radio. As for those without steering wheel controls, instead of purchasing the steering wheel control interface I just mentioned, you would purchase a simple add on which would give cars that didn't come with steering wheel controls the ability to have them. No need to purchase an entire new steering wheel etc..


But ordering one gets you a flat bottomed Camaro wheel. Only reason I want to get a new wheel as paddles do me no good and not a fan of swede.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the green, yellow and red backup indicators. Really wish this came standard...


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

I love the radio and the way it looks in the dash, but I thoroughly despise the dual screens. I wonder if there is way to remove the stock screen and hide it somewhere and maybe make a cubby hole with the old opening?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
Quite an accomplishment Snappa, but my in-car communications needs run much simpler than yours.

I'd be delighted to just have my Cruze's FM radio be able to pull in stations whose broadcasts originate outside a five-mile radius of my car. And while I don't expect to get an upgraded radio from Chevrolet, I do look forward to receiving an extension to my car's original warranty which will guarantee my car's standard miserable FM reception for 10 years or 150,000 miles, whichever come first.


​


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

I would love something like this, but to be able to use any kind of double din radio.

Aliexpress.com : Buy Car DVD for Suzuki SX4 with GPS radio USB 1G CPU Wifi 3G Host S100 Support DVR 8 inch HD Screen audio video player Free shipping from Reliable car dvd player suppliers on hotaudio - Top Car D V D Supplier | Alibaba Group


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

EcoCruzen said:


> I love the radio and the way it looks in the dash, but I thoroughly despise the dual screens. I wonder if there is way to remove the stock screen and hide it somewhere and maybe make a cubby hole with the old opening?



you know you are actually on to something. The screen is actually easy to remove as I had it it during the installation. It would be nice if someone made or sold
a "fill-in" type pocket to fill this space, much like the pocket you would have in a single din conversion to store things. I May have to look into this as an option as opposed to buying the now 99 dollars steering wheel controller to adjust time and date. I now have the right time on the display because I simply disconnected the battery negative at midnight one
night lol. Those of you with steering wheel controls won't have to worry about that or purchasing the expensive steering will control add on. Also keep in mind eliminating this screen will eliminate the settings you access through it such ass door lock options etc. I personally never had a need to change these settings after owning the car for almost 2 years now but it depends on the person I guess.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

ironically this model cruze uses that area for a storage compartment also.


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

So technically you don't even need the screen? Is the only functionality of it to display to chime and misc settings? So if i were to go the route of putting a tablet in the dash I wouldn't even need the screen if I had the settings the way I liked them?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I wonder if there's a way to remove the screen, but leave a connector to re-attach it for making changes.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

That's correct, you don't need the screen. It's just there for misc settings, settings I've never used since owning the car.


----------



## tyler_fountain11 (Jan 17, 2015)

I’m going to get the same deck within the next couple days do you have links to the module, cables and the fit kit you bought?


i have the 1LT model with the steering wheel controls, so are you saying with the module you have that i will be able to change the time with them?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Instead of sending you a link to the required modules, I'll provide you with a list of the required modules for your set up. That way you can search for the lowest price. I'm not sure if you want to retain onstar or not, but the current price of the module may make you freak. This is because it's the only module that works for our cars to retain onstar, hence the high price for it. I did extensive searching to find it at a lower price and I'm sure you can do the same, so here goes.

GMOS-044 Onstar retention module- this is the main module you will need to retain onstar, chimes, turn signal click and overall connecting to factory wire harness

LC-GMRC-044 module- this can be used in place of the GMOS-044 module. It serves the same purpose and is much cheaper, BUT it's does not retain onstar. So choose either or based on preference.

Axxess ASWC Steering wheel control module- This is used to retain your factory steering wheel controls. Wether you choose to use either of the above mentioned modules, you MUST still get this module regardless to retain steering wheel controls. Steering wheel controls will allow you access to the various menus found on the main factory screen such as setting the date and time, door lock options, etc.

Metra Chevy Cruze Double DIN- Typing this into any search, whether eBay, Amazon, or Google will
yield the same result as this is one of only two companies who make a fit kit for our cars. You want the Metra kit as the one from the other company is of a higher price because it includes some
other things that you will not need as you will already have them through the parts listed. This kit will include the bezel trim, mounting kit and screws.

all the cables should come with the appradio 4 headunit, such as usb, aux, etc. if you want a backup camera, just seach for cruze backup camera on Amazon or eBay. Again, doing this wil yield result of various prices. Chose wisely. 

I hope all of this helps. If you have anymore questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## tyler_fountain11 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to do the write up, just a couple days too late tho lol. I ordered everything you mentioned and just ended up getting the GMOS-044 module. I also bought the pioneer video bypass module for $25 from a local dealer. Everything else was purchased at sonic electronic sense they price match everything by 105% and give free two day shipping. All together the total came to $714 which isn't to bad


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Beat you by 52 dollars eeeeeeeek! Should have waited those few days eeeeeeek eeeeeeek!! So are you installing yourself?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Just installedy speaker trim to go along with the new system. Similar to how the higher trim Cruzen with the more advanced headunit/pioneer system comes with. Only $11 bucks


----------



## tyler_fountain11 (Jan 17, 2015)

Well 25 of that is a extra module you didn't get so that's not too bad. Plus for the wiring harness I just bought the one they had listed I didn't shop around for prices everything else I didDeck $480GMOS $149Fit kit $20SWC $49Bypass $25


----------



## tyler_fountain11 (Jan 17, 2015)

Having my friend at a shop do it said he'll do it for free but still give me the warranty as if I paid for the install.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't forget the backup camera


----------



## tyler_fountain11 (Jan 17, 2015)

Did you get the amplified antenna adapter?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes I did. I believe it was also the metra brand.


----------



## tyler_fountain11 (Jan 17, 2015)

We're you able to use the factory USB port in the center console to connect the phone to the headunit?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry for yet another late response lol, but keep
in mind I have the base LS which didn't come with a USB port. But from my understanding, when disassembling the housing with the USB in it, you should find that the other end of the USB port acts like a male USB connector. From there you should be able to connect the female USB cable to it and run it to the back of the appradio 4 unit. I will say this, the appradio 4s USB cable that is provided isn't long enough to reach that spot. It's short by a few inches or centimeters perhaps. So if going this route, make sure you do purchase a longer USB cable. They can be had on eBay for less than $8. The removal of that black box which houses the USB and the aux input can be removed by removing the few screws around the armrest housing after you open the armrest. Also remove the felt lining at the bottom to expose other screws. Even it you can't directly connect the USB, it is still wise to do this while installing both the USB cable and aux cable so that you can still locate them in the factory locations. They may not fit flush, but they will still be there.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are my locations...


----------



## Erin1991 (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a 2014 chevy cruze and just had 
Kenwood 62 Apple CarPlay Builtin Navigation Bluetooth InDash CDDVDDM Receiver Black
Model: DNX573S installed and now my top factory screen is not working... how do i get it to work???! My steering wheel controls and onstar works but not the top factory screen


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Erin1991 said:


> I have a 2014 chevy cruze and just had
> Kenwood 62 Apple CarPlay Builtin Navigation Bluetooth InDash CDDVDDM Receiver Black
> Model: DNX573S installed and now my top factory screen is not working... how do i get it to work???! My steering wheel controls and onstar works but not the top factory screen


The screen is driven by the factory radio. I'll bet you removed it to make room for the Kenwood and the Kenwood isn't using it.


----------



## Argenthorn (Feb 6, 2021)

ChevyGuy said:


> I wonder if there's a way to remove the screen, but leave a connector to re-attach it for making changes.


Replaced my screen with an android unit with canbus adapter. Only lost ONstar and XM radio which I do not miss. And got rear view camera with driver assist. And did not have to cut a single wire. Everything is still there, just one connector is no longer connected.


----------

